# E Brake Bang



## Shortyno10 (Dec 25, 2009)

hey guys. is the e brake suppost to engage like a normal one nice and smooth? cause when im goin 3mph or faster and pull the e brake its bangs and jerks the car when it barely starts to engage. also, im hearing some kind of metal rubbing sound from the right rear of the car. i took the wheel off to inspect and didnt find anything out of the norm. the brake pads were brand new. maybe its the e brake shoes, but the rotor looks heat spotted pretty bad. any suggestions?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah i guess thats normal for the e-brakes cuz mine does the same thing. as u pull it up, even if its REALLY slowly, it engages at one time not gradually like most cars. and as for the metal rubbing noise, i hear it to but i can tell if its from the front or the rear or which side its comin from. i wonder wat it is but i dont think its a major problem because it doesnt feel like the car is trying to be dragged to stop or anything wen i roll at around 5 mph. anyone got any ideas??


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I think ours are Parking Brakes, not Emergency Brakes,
They look like they were made for a golf cart, not a
3700 lb Hot Rod.

Larry


----------



## Shortyno10 (Dec 25, 2009)

so i guess it is normal it to bang when it engages. are the pads prone to dragging? it also seems like only the right rear parking brake is working


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

Its all or nothing. Not like those front wheel drive cars where you can pull to the pressure you want trying to do some drifting. Just like AlaGreyGoat said


----------



## Shortyno10 (Dec 25, 2009)

i spose eh. well thanks guys


----------



## MTUGTO (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I pulled the parking brake twice while rolling, never again. It's almost like theres a ton of rust in there and theres a severe lack of modulation left. Never had a manual trans car act like the gto to. I was religious about using the parking brake in the past, to keep it from rusting up and what not, but I've gone back to just parking in first to avoid that plague.


----------

